# Ok, get ready for the first big one of our winter!



## save$ (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Gasifier (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice. Might as well have a few storms if we are going to have these temps. This will be our second snowfall of over 8 inches. They are saying 8-14 for us. Happy shoveling/plowing and burning of course.


----------



## Xena (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope this Map from 7 news is far from accurate. I'm in the isolated  30" area.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 6, 2013)

I wish WE'D get one like that.  It has been another pathetic winter here in PA.  Supposed to be in the 40's again, all damm weekend, right through Wednesday.

Sucks!


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 6, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I wish WE'D get one like that. It has been another pathetic winter here in PA. Supposed to be in the 40's again, all damm weekend, right through Wednesday. Sucks!


 
Sounds like it is time for you to pack up the little lady and move up near BogyDave. Think she would go for it?


----------



## ScotO (Feb 6, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Sounds like it is time for you to pack up the little lady and move up near BogyDave. Think she would go for it?


Already discussed it with her (honestly, we really did discuss it), she calmly told me I was crazy and NO FRIGGIN WAY......

So I guess I'll be dealing with the whacky PA winters permanently!


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 6, 2013)

How exactly do you do the snow dance?


----------



## save$ (Feb 6, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Already discussed it with her (honestly, we really did discuss it), she calmly told me I was crazy and NO FRIGGIN WAY......
> 
> So I guess I'll be dealing with the whacky PA winters permanently!


you need to be very clever.  Make it her idea.   Bring her up on Vacation.  Acadia National Park.  Moosehead Lake. or winter sports like at Sugarloaf Mtn. Make sure you take some of the rides like whale watching,  or hike in the parks.  Then she'll go for it when she sees how many places have spectacular views,  very unique shops etc.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 6, 2013)

save$ said:


> you need to be very clever. Make it her idea. Bring her up on Vacation. Acadia National Park. Moosehead Lake. or winter sports like at Sugarloaf Mtn. Make sure you take some of the rides like whale watching, or hike in the parks. Then she'll go for it when she sees how many places have spectacular views, very unique shops etc.


Gasifier was commenting on taking my wife up to Alaska, and that is NOT going to happen!  She saw the temps they get up there in the winter and said NOOOO WAY!

But we ARE going to come up to Maine, maybe this summer, for a 4 day getaway.  I've been up there before, and it is definately beautiful!  She's never been north of the Finger Lakes region of NYS......I've been all over New England.  She's excited to go!


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 6, 2013)

"OK, get ready for the first big one of the winter" I thought this was about my MIL visiting.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 6, 2013)

I have to turn off the computer now, I got in trouble....see you later


----------



## ScotO (Feb 6, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> "OK, get ready for the first big one of the winter" I thought this was about my MIL visiting.


I was thinking of something entirely different.....but that happened to me way back in late November.......
She hasn't touched me since......


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 6, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I was thinking of something entirely different.....but that happened to me way back in late November.......
> She hasn't touched me since......


 
Well if you didn't work 7 days a week and then spend all of your free time on some website things may be different, and a back rub wouldn't hurt!


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 6, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> How exactly do you do the snow dance?


 

Just search "Heikii Lunta" by the yoopers on you tube


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 6, 2013)

Keep it East.  I have to fly to PA  from IL on Wednesday


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 7, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> Sounds like it is time for you to pack up the little lady and move up near BogyDave. Think she would go for it?


 
Sure . . . the key though would be to go on a vacation in late June or early July . . . let her see the beauty of Alaska and with the plants all a bloom . . . don't need to tell her or show her pics of the snow and thermometers in January . . . or September even!


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 7, 2013)

Love snow . . . but honestly this weekend is shot as I need to do a few things before taking off next week for our cruise . . . hoping that this storm doesn't make too much of a mess . . . and definitely hoping that next Saturday is snow free . . . at least down in ManchVegas.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 7, 2013)

I may finally get to challenge this thing......haven't had a real snow since I bought it


----------



## jharkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> I may finally get to challenge this thing......haven't had a real snow since I bought it


 

That's a beast.  I think my little Compact 22 is going to scream for mercy on Saturday.


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 7, 2013)

I bought the same exact machine after the freak october snowstorm last year where we got 2 feet of heavy wet snow. Then we got no snow the rest of the entire winter!  I have used it a few times this year, but havent given it a true 12+" of snow test yet. BRING IT!




Beer Belly said:


> I may finally get to challenge this thing......haven't had a real snow since I bought it


----------



## jdp1152 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bought a new snow blower last year and have used it once.  Somewhat looking forward to this storm.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a lot of area to cover for snow removal so am happy to have my Kubota Tractor/Loader/Backhoe (TLB). Before I bought that I had thought about a large snow blower. Lowe's sells one that is large. I would like to have one like this though!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Never seen them for sale around here. Of course they probably cost as much as my Kubota does!


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 7, 2013)

Just found the price. Looks like they are about $8000 for the hybrid track drive.

*HS1336iAS*


Hybrid technology: Better throw, smoother go
Choose between Auto, Semi-Auto, or Manual modes for added control and versatility
Powerful, intelligent Honda iGX commercial grade engine
Clears up to 83 tons per hour
36.2" clearing width, 22.8" clearing height
Track drive - best traction available
Electric start
 Nice!


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 7, 2013)

I just called Honda and asked them a few questions on that particular model. Answers as follows.

1. No, for that price, the women does not come with it.
2. Don't worry about the engine, with a little preventative maintenance like oil changes, it will still be running when you are pushing up daisies and your wife can use it to clear your grave to place flowers.


----------

